# listening to SIRIUS through web



## cboylan3 (Jan 26, 2004)

are you able to listen to all SIRIUS stations through their web site? If I click on any station (except for music stations) I just get a 50 second trailer of what the station is about and thats it. Am i missing something or is that the way it is....only music stations through the web?


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Yes, only Sirius originated music stations (but you can listen to WSM for free at their own site so I don't know why Sirius can't carry it) and gay radio.


----------



## cboylan3 (Jan 26, 2004)

thx


----------



## starkruzr (Jun 4, 2005)

It's funny, if I click on any station I get nothing. No audio.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Does the stream play and you arn't getting audio or is it not playing?


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

it worked fine for me


----------

